# 2008 Olympics - GO USA!!!!



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

This is where I'll post the goings on. We are all packed and ready to go. We leave Tuesday. Can't believe it's finally here. Think GOLD!

Julie


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Have a Great Time!*

Julie,

Have a great time for all of us who can't be there. We will be on the the net and watching our tv's and cheering for the whole team to do well. We will start the chant at the appropriate time.

Lance Van Natta


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

GO USA!!!

Bring home the GOLD!!!


----------



## AggieX10 (Mar 29, 2004)

Looking at the schedule... it looks like my sleeping pattern might be a bit off!!! 


Good luck to the USA team!!! Bring back some hardware!!


Very excited for you Julie!!!


----------



## JimmyG (Oct 31, 2005)

Cant wait, go USA...good luck to all


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

:hello2::clap2::usa: 
GO TEAM USA!


----------



## yogib (Jun 7, 2005)

*Schedule*

Can someone post a link to the schedule?


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

Does anyone know if there's be live web feed available in the US to watch Archery? can't seem to find one from NBC who own the US rights.


----------



## SoCal Archery D (May 7, 2008)

*Info on Schedule*

Hey Everyone...

Here is the link to the NBC Olympic site:

http://www.nbcolympics.com/

Here is the link to the NBC Olympic Archery site:

http://www.nbcolympics.com/archery/index.html

Here is the link to the Olympic Archery Broadcast Schedule for Archery:

http://www.nbcolympics.com/tv_and_online_listings/zone=PT/day=1/sport=AR/index.html

(The format of the schedule kinda stinks but I figured it out)

Hope this helps! Go Team USA!


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Rick, that helps alot...:thumb:


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Well me made it safe and sound. Hot and humid. Internet a little iffy. Going to B of A center tomorrow. Saw Great Wall and Sun Temple. Lots of walking. People are very friendly no problems so far. watching opening ceremonies on TV. Will get pics up tomorrow when we have a little down time. brady and team seem to be well. Will see Brady on the 10th for a bit. Will post more on website tomorrow.
Take care,
Julie


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow that sounds like fun! Did you have to pay for your own tickets? Thats always been a question.


Also the NBC Archery site has a poll were you can vote what medal you think Brady will win http://www.nbcolympics.com/archery/index.html just thought some ATers would like to vote =P.


----------



## atomic archer (Jun 14, 2008)

Hope things are going well for you over there!!! We'll keep Brady in our thoughts!!! We're watching the open ceremonies right now......pretty cool drums! This is the first year for our kids to really understand the Olympics and care about it. They're all very excited to see the archery! The Olympics are such a fond memory for my husband and I growing up......I'm happy to see our kids are enjoying it too!


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

Opening Ceremonies were great! China did a great job. It is very hard to post from over here. Julie should be updating our web site tonight with pictures. We encourage everyone to go to nbcolympics.com and vote how you think Brady will do in the Olympic Games. Time to leave for the Bank of America center.

Go Team USA!!!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Thanks for the update Mel! Opening Ceremonies are just starting over here on the left coast. Watching with enthusiasm!

Tom called from the infield. It sounded CRAZY!

GO BRADY!!! GO USA!!!!! 

-peace!
hollywood


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

Kristine,

Julie's cell phone works here.So you can call here if you like.

Go Team USA!!!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Swank! Calling....


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

The team looked great! I saw Butch, Vic and Brady while they were walking in! Where were the ladies? 

Big shout out to Khatuna from all of us on the east coast!! Show 'em your stuff girl!!!


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

We just watched the USA come through from the opening ceremonies and saw Butch and then Vic for about 20-30 seconds of airtime. We didn't see Brady. We also didn't see Khatuna or Jenny. 

We hope the goings on in Georgia aren't affecting Khatuna's family.


Go USA!

-Andrew


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

spangler said:


> We just watched the USA come through from the opening ceremonies and saw Butch and then Vic for about 20-30 seconds of airtime. We didn't see Brady. We also didn't see Khatuna or Jenny.
> 
> We hope the goings on in Georgia aren't affecting Khatuna's family.
> 
> ...


Yeah things are ugly between Russia and Georgia-SIGNIFICANT Casualties


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Womens ranking round in progress.
http://www.nbcolympics.com/archery/resultsandschedules/rsc=ARW070901/index.html
The website has some great tools including an "alert me" feature.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

RecurveArcher99 said:


> Usa sucks!!!!!
> 
> Canada wins



Awww, Now that's kinda rude. We always wish everyone Good Luck, makes for much better competition and sportsmanship. 

Wish we could have watched Brady shoot today. Was tough waiting for results on the computer. We went to the Bank of America Hometown Hopefuls center today and relaxed there. They have computers and internet, food and families all there to mingle. Very cool. We'll meet Brady there tomorrow to exchange some stuff. It's been interesting talking with the other families. We got tickets to some of the swimming events, one of the perks of the B of A Center. We might get some basketball tickets also, depends on what happens. It is warm ( people say it's hot, but we're used to Phoenix) and it is humid. There is smog, but the athletes we've talked to say it was worse last year at the Test Events, so there has been improvement. People said it was sweltering at the Opening Ceremonies. Brady's dad said it took them 4 hrs to go 200 yds, because of security checks. We were in our nice air conditioned hotel room. 
Well I'm going to work on downloading the millions of pics Mel and his Mom have taken. I will try and have the website updated. Brady is also supposed to be in next weeks Sports Illustrated with the Olympic Rings tattoo, at least that's what we were told today.
Thanks for everyones encouragement, I know ALL the athletes appreciate everyones well wishes.
Take care,
Julie


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Go Get'em Fab Five!


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice  Congrats For the USA member and for Nuno Pombo from Portugal
15 7B ELLISON Brady USA 328/31 336/11 32 11 664 (wow way to go brady)
40 9B JOHNSON Richard USA 326/37 327/40 21 5 653 
41 8B WUNDERLE Victor USA 318/52 334/15 27 8 652 
42 1C POMBO Nuno POR 324/40 326/41 25 7 650


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Yay USA!! Stayed up until 3:00 to finish watching the ranking round. I can't handle those hours anymore! Oh well...I'll suck it up for the next few days!

Congrats Nuno!

The girls are in 24th (Jenny) and 26th (Khatuna) - Go GIRLS!

Thanks for updating us Julie! Tell Brady good job! when you see him!

*continues chant*


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Those are very respectable ranking scores for all the archers. What I would expect from professionals like them. Way to go guys!

Anyone know (or figured out yet) where the men's team rank? Hope they didn't fall into the dreaded 8 or 9 spot...

They can handle it though. Great chance to medal this year. 

And I like where Jenny and Khatuna ranked. Good solid, but very winnable matches right away will get them into the game early. I look for good finishes for both of them.

John.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> Those are very respectable ranking scores for all the archers. What I would expect from professionals like them. Way to go guys!
> 
> Anyone know (or figured out yet) where the men's team rank? Hope they didn't fall into the dreaded 8 or 9 spot...
> 
> ...


I did a rough calculation and think we're in 9th. Of course, that was done at a very sleepy time in the middle of the night....so someone should re-check me!


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

*Finding Schedule*

If you google your local TV station they will show all times in all sports to be broadcast. And, the alert feature works for all stations.

They will have two shots on TV today....womens 1:30 PM and Mens 3:30PM

Art


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

The FITA website O8 Beijing Olympic site shows the USA mens team ranked 10th. 
http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Do.../2008/08_OG_Beijing/ARM470901.01.C73B.1.0.pdf

Brady's interview remarks about liking 10th better than 8 or 9 on flash quotes on the the FITA website O8 Beijing Olympic website.
http://www.archery.org/content.asp?id=1082&me_id=1250&cnt_id=3030


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Serious Fun said:


> The FITA website O8 Beijing Olympic site shows the USA mens team ranked 10th.
> http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Do.../2008/08_OG_Beijing/ARM470901.01.C73B.1.0.pdf
> 
> Brady's interview remarks about liking 10th better than 8 or 9 on flash quotes on the the FITA website O8 Beijing Olympic website.
> http://www.archery.org/content.asp?id=1082&me_id=1250&cnt_id=3030


Thanks Bob!! See? I was too tired when I calculated it last night! Yep, 10th is a better spot to be in.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Go usa!!!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

We're are here at the B of a center. Brady and Vic are here, Vic's family is here also. So good to see them. Brady has been telkung us about all thr athletes he has met. He met Yao Ming, pro basketball player, He's really really tall, makes Butch look short. Sounds like he's having the time of his life. We woke up to rain today. We have been using taxi's to get around, less confusing, and so much more exciting. Going to go back to visiting with Brady. I promise to our site up with photos today.
More later,
Julie


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Glad you're getting some family time! That's what those boys need. Enjoy the little time you get with them. And try to stay dry...and safe!! *thinking of y'all!*


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Brady was on the local Phoenix NBC affiliate KPNX 12 Saturday night, August 10, 2008 as they focused on AZ 08 Olympians.
He was interviewed about the differences in wind conditions between the ranking round field (open to winds) and the match play stadium (closed but tricky).
Sorry Julie, I couldn’t find an azcentral video link.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

10th, yes that is much better than 8 or 9. 

Neat to hear about the athletes Brady is meeting. I remember well that being such a great part of the experience. I got a picture with Tim Duncan at opening ceremonies, met Darrel Green, Martina Navratilova, Hamm bro's, Andy Roddick and others. Some of the athletes I remember most were nobody anyone would recognize, but had the most interesting and compelling stories... Ones you never hear on TV... These memories will last him a lifetime.

Go get 'em boys...

John.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Just saw the brackets...

Chinese Taipai first, then Ukraine next... UGH 

Our last two matches from 2004, only first. Better bring their "A" game from the start...

John.


----------



## N BROOKS (May 7, 2004)

Go get em'!!!! Best of luck to all of our shooters. 

GO USA!!!!!!


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Yea Khatuna on a strong start!


----------



## archer982 (Jun 6, 2007)

I was just watching the Iran/North Korea match and it was nice to hear the Korean section just cheering on for the PRK archer, and this is why the Olympics are awesome in so many ways.

GO TEAM USA!


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

*Press releases*

I just happen to find some press releases on USA Archery's website.
I printed them in PDF format and attached.

http://www.usocpressbox.org/usoc/pressbox.nsf/archery

Since we do not have a media person, they are using Jason Mucher from USA Triathlon.

Interesting reading.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Thanks Steve


----------



## Not Sure (May 25, 2007)

I've been recording most (if not all) of the time slots for the Olympics on my HDTV channel (for NBC). Time-Warner cable here. Any chance that archery was broadcast in HD over here at all? 

I haven't even seen it on TV yet, just streaming video which is fine but I wanted to have it on my big screen to enjoy for a long time.


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

We also have Time Warner here in Ohio.
The times may be differant.
You can get it off the NBC site.
But here is what I got for our zip code.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Team USA
A big “Good Luck” from the Cactus Patch.
If you listen to the east you will hear us cheering U S A, U S A, U S A, … 
10 10 10!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

*pulling up a seat for Brady's match*

10, 10, 10!!! 10, 10, 10!!! And do it again!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Hollywood said:


> *pulling up a seat for Brady's match*
> 
> 10, 10, 10!!! 10, 10, 10!!! And do it again!


Less than 10 minutes to Bradys first individual OR match.


----------



## toptox (Jul 9, 2008)

Lee just shot a 117 OR and now here's Brady.

GO USA!

Gary


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Wow. Nice first match for Brady.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

SBills said:


> Wow. Nice first match for Brady.


111 and a win for Brady. I didnt know his oppoent JD BURNES was in the hospital in Beijing earlier this week with appendix issues. (Appendix per FITA website)


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Good job, but with 115's and 117's being shot today, he's going to have to do better to stay in it. Those are some incredible scores.

John.


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

Serious Fun said:


> 111 and a win for Brady. I didnt know his oppoent JD BURNES was in the hospital in Beijing earlier this week with appendix issues. (Appendix per FITA website)


yes there was a scare earlier mid last week where it was thought he had appendicitis. and the alternate was stuck at vancouver airport waiting for the final decision when JD took to the meds and was good to go again


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

sorry guys...Jay Lyon is my Bro, and I am rooting for him!


----------



## toptox (Jul 9, 2008)

As someone just getting back into the sport having all this video available of every match is very revealing - no such thing when I was last shooting over a decade ago (in the UK).

I hope no US archer meets a GBR archer again - our house was very confused when Khatuna shot against Allison yesterday 

Oops here's Brady again.

Gary


----------



## archer982 (Jun 6, 2007)

Dang, and Brady exits on a tough second match.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Wow. That was unexpected, but Jay is a strong shooter capable of good scores. 113 is pretty tough.

This is the nature of the 12 arrow Olympic round. At least half of the field is fully capable of firing off 112's or better at any given time, and those same archers could just as easily shoot a 107. This is why the OR is so unpredictable, and in many people's opinion, no way to find a true Olympic Champion.

I'm not going to say one way or the other, but at least 18 arrows took some (some) of the "chance" factor out of it and ensured that the best archers were making the round of 16.

But what can you do? The alternative argument is that this format gives many more archers a chance to medal. So I gues that makes it "more exciting" or something...

John.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

toptox said:


> As someone just getting back into the sport having all this video available of every match is very revealing - no such thing when I was last shooting over a decade ago (in the UK).
> 
> I hope no US archer meets a GBR archer again - our house was very confused when Khatuna shot against Allison yesterday
> 
> ...


Khatuna USA vs Allison ASU (Arizona State University that is)


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

*hugs* Brady!! So sorry. That first match was awesome and you'll be back in London!!!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Jenny and Brady have been retired. 
Khatuna, Vic and Butch are podium bound.
USA ALL THE WAY! Git’r Dun, Think 10s


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Can you say "jar licker heaven". Man did Jay ever get some liners. Incredible shooting none the less, but that was about as many as I've ever seen in a match. Too bad for Brady. None of them went his way. Jay just looked like it was his day from the get go. Congrats dude and hope to see you in the finals 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## toptox (Jul 9, 2008)

Serious Fun said:


> Khatuna USA vs Allison ASU (Arizona State University that is)


Back in the 80s I considered applying to AZ for my graduate studies specifically because of the Archery program 

Gary


----------



## toptox (Jul 9, 2008)

bigdawg said:


> sorry guys...Jay Lyon is my Bro, and I am rooting for him!


Congrats to Jay - one for the 'sinister' team ;-)

Gary


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Butch Johnson on www.nbcolympics.com Wednesday “morning” 
Check me on this:
1:48 AM PDST
1:48 AM MST (AZ)
2:48 AM MDST
3:48 AM CDST
4:48 AM EDST


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

I thought it was 2:45 here in the Central...maybe I am wrong.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

No, its 2:30 Central


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

I see it as Butch at 1:48 and Vic at 2:01 west coast.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Don't know about who is when but they start in 15 minutes.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Ahhhh...okay. You were talking about when *all* of the matches start. Gotcha. Yep, time to tune in...


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Woohoo!! Nice job in that match, Butch!! Way to give the crowd their money's worth! 3 arrow shootoff and you pulled it off!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Butch wins his first match on the third shot off arrow!
Yikes


----------



## archer982 (Jun 6, 2007)

Intense shoot offs for Butch Johnson. Looks like he'll face Im Dong-Hyun in the next round.

Edit: Nice to hear Vic won. How do we get streaming vid on court B?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Vic Wins!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Yay Vic!! 

Okay boys....let's do it again!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Butch is taking on #8 from the S Korea.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Vic is up agianst Ilario Di Buo ranked #9 right now.


----------



## archer982 (Jun 6, 2007)

Vic over Di Buo.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

*Vic Wins?*

I just heard them announce that Vic won in a shoot off I believe!!!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Tough break, Butch. We love ya! Im was just a shooting machine! We'll see you in London, too Butch!

Yay - good job on the shoot off, Vic!! Excellent!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

George just announced that Vic Won!
Looks like Khatuna and Vic will play on.
Butch puts up a good fight but cannot overcome a 115.


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

The ten's were not falling for Brady today. He felt good but just couldn't buy a 10. Jay shot great in both his matches. Brady is feeling good about his first Olympics. We still have two US archers to cheer on. I'm not sure if you could hear it but the Koreans were cheering against Brady. That's a good thing for Brady if they cheer for who ever Brady is shooting they must know something. Next our focus is England 2012 with some World Championships and a few World Cups on the way.

I wanted to thank everyone who called me today and texted me today to wish Brady good luck. That means so much when you are so far away from home. I never knew so many people had my cell phone number. 

Time for sleep we have to cheer on Khatuna tomorrow.

Go USA!!!!


----------



## toptox (Jul 9, 2008)

Congrats to Vic and Khatuna.

Today's Los Angeles Times has a half page article with photo about Khatuna - haven't read it yet.

Gary


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

*Khatuna Article*



toptox said:


> Congrats to Vic and Khatuna.
> 
> Today's Los Angeles Times has a half page article with photo about Khatuna - haven't read it yet.
> 
> Gary


Here is a link to the article.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/olympics/la-sp-olylorig13-2008aug13,0,5339641.story

I attached a pdf but it has no pictures.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

08/13 Women's Individual Round of 16 
Check me on this…from the NBC website
Looks like Khatuna Lorig USA competes verses fellow COPARCO archer Ana Maria Rendon of Columbia at:
7:56pm PDST
7:56pm MST
8:56pm MDST
9:56pm CDST
10:56pm EDST


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

In addition to the times that Bob listed for Katuna I believe Vic can be seen on 8-15-08 as follows:

8:48pm PDST
8:48pm MST
9:48pm MDST
10:48pm CDST
11:48pm EDST


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Those times look right to me (for Khatuna and Vic) except that Vic's are on the evening of the 14th (will be the 15th in Beijing).


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Great job, Khatuna! nice win at 107-95. Sweet! Onto the quarterfinals!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

1/4 finals with Khatuna will be in the early AM Continental US Time


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Khatuna vs Ok-Hee Yun Korea.
Thursday early the 14, a few hours from now.
Check me
1:13 am PDST
1:13 am MST
2:13 am MDST
3:13 am CDST
4:13 am EDST
Then just keep watching, it goes quick.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

The video isn't working for me this time. How about you, Bob?


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

*not working here either*

Mine isn't working either. It looks like the Chinese lady beat the Korean in the first quarterfinal.


----------



## archer982 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm not getting nothing either on the nbcolympics site. It seems someone lost video. One Korean archer down btw.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Okay, it finally came back for me halfway through the match. It was raining quite a bit. Really nice last end for Khatuna but she couldn't quite do it. Yun is so difficult to beat. We are SOOOOOOOOO proud of you, Khatuna!!


----------



## archer982 (Jun 6, 2007)

Great run for Khatuna Lorig. *Applause*

EDIT: Heavy rain again.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

107, not bad. If she can step it up making those 8s into 9s, I think she stands a very good chance of getting into the gold medal match.

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Yun is just collapsing!!!


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Well Yun lost to my surprise.


----------



## archer982 (Jun 6, 2007)

Korean streak is in danger.


----------



## archer982 (Jun 6, 2007)

That gold medal match was intense. The Korean Olympic gold streak has been broken! Congrats to Zhang Juan Juan, she really had to earn it and to do it infront of her countrymen and women has to be something amazing.

I almost yelled at the top of my lungs when she hitted that final 9 to seal the deal.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Wow! That was *very* exciting! So happy for Zhang - couldn't hurt to have the crowd all behind you! She really kept her cool. First time since 1984 that a Korean woman didn't win the gold in individual matches.


----------



## Sleepyarcher (Jul 29, 2004)

Sorry to interupt but I had a question: I saw a lot of archers use what looks like shoe string as the finger sling, anyone know how to tie or knot those?

congrats to China for winning, about time someone takes them Koreans down, see no one is invincible. congrats to Khatuna she made all us proud. 

Now we wait to see how Vic does....


----------



## toptox (Jul 9, 2008)

Sleepyarcher said:


> Sorry to interupt but I had a question: I saw a lot of archers use what looks like shoe string as the finger sling, anyone know how to tie or knot those?
> 
> congrats to China for winning, about time someone takes them Koreans down, see no one is invincible. congrats to Khatuna she made all us proud.
> 
> Now we wait to see how Vic does....


There is a thread on AT right here:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=736911

Congratulations and thanks to Khatuna, I hope she's heard from her family and they are safe. 

A big congratulations to China for driving a huge crack in the wall of invincibility - I can't imagine the pressures during that gold match. I wimped and went to bed - looking forward to seeing the matches in replay when they post them.

Go Vic!

Gary


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Vic vs Im Dong-Hyun KOR
August 14, 2008, Thursday night on the continental USA.

8:48pm PDST
8:48pm MST
9:48pm MDST
10:48pm CDST
11:48pm EDST

As always, check me on this


----------



## iceman77_7 (May 5, 2005)

INteresting, Kisik Lee isn't spotting Vic, Khatuna is.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

well it appears to be working...though it is an interesting strategy


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Vic 85 over IM 82 with 3 arrows.


----------



## iceman77_7 (May 5, 2005)

Wunderle up by 3 with 3 arrows left!!!


----------



## toptox (Jul 9, 2008)

iceman77_7 said:


> INteresting, Kisik Lee isn't spotting Vic, Khatuna is.


And boy is she giving him a talking to but a 3 point lead for Vic with 3 arrows remaining. 
And it's over. 

Congratulations Vic!!



Gary


----------



## iceman77_7 (May 5, 2005)

Vic wins1!!!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

what a great match


----------



## oldreliable67 (Mar 24, 2003)

Great match! Way to go Vic! And Khatuna spotting!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow. He was so happy...that's great to see. That's why I love the olympics.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

WOW... Vic running back to hug K... priceless.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

I am sure they could hear the roar from across the ocean this time. Vic, WOW!!!, Khatuna is my new hero…way to coach! "That just happened"


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

IM Dong is GONE!!! Congrats VIC!!!!!! 

Khatuna did an awesome job coaching! 

Onto the next round.......:tongue: As Brady's mom would say.....ten chant!


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

*Way to go Vic*

He took out the number one archer in the World. That was awesome. Khatuna did a great job counting down the clock for Vic. He always gives me a heart attack when he waits to shoot his arrows at the last second. What a wonderful OR round. Way to Go Vic. We are pulling for you.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Way to go Vic!*

Taking that clock down to 1 sec with STYLE!!! :wink:

-Adam


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Good Lord. You'd think we'd be used to watching him shoot, right? No...he gives me a heart attack every shot! Excellent, exciting match. Good job, Vic!!


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Incredible discipline from Vic! He kills me when he shoots like that, but he's been able to do it for as long as I've known him. That's the coolest thing ever to hear and see Khatuna back there wailing away on him. Looks like it's a winner combo 

Cheers,
pete


----------



## toptox (Jul 9, 2008)

I got so excited by that match that my wife told me to calm down - great coaching by Khatuna clearly just what was needed 

Ryuichi Moriya is Vic's next round.

Gary


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Maby we should send Lee back home and put Lorig on the payroll........


----------



## iceman77_7 (May 5, 2005)

toptox said:


> I got so excited by that match that my wife told me to calm down - great coaching by Khatuna clearly just what was needed
> 
> Ryuichi Moriya is Vic's next round.
> 
> Gary


I think Vic faces the #1 seed, Serrano.


----------



## archer982 (Jun 6, 2007)

Everytime Vic had to let down I was getting worried, but he came through and it was clutch.

Congrats Vic, you're almost there again.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

iceman77_7 said:


> I think Vic faces the #1 seed, Serrano.


He does......Moriya goes against Viktor Rubin of the Ukraine.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

*Go Vic!*

Vic has quite the Olympic performances. If I remember correctly, he finished among the top 8 in Athens (eventually losing to the gold medalist I think) and he obviously smoked 'em in Sydney (winning the silver), and here he is in the top 8 again! I'm impressed!


----------



## toptox (Jul 9, 2008)

scooby3xs said:


> He does......Moriya goes against Viktor Rubin of the Ukraine.


Yep, I'm wrong - they put the names up at the end and I assumed they were listed as if paired for the next round.

Gary


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*Go vic go!*

I wouldn't say Khatuna was "wailing away on Vic!" Meerly coaching him!
Holy Cow, can you imagine the pressure he felt? Up against the IM?
Khatuna, great coaching!!!
GO VIC GO! Go into hyper drive and shoot like you mean it!
I am in (happy) tears! 
Here's a group hug from Mason OH :grouphug:
GO USA< GO VIC>GO USA 



c3hammer said:


> Incredible discipline from Vic! He kills me when he shoots like that, but he's been able to do it for as long as I've known him. That's the coolest thing ever to hear and see Khatuna back there wailing away on him. Looks like it's a winner combo
> 
> Cheers,
> pete


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Vic vs Juan Rene SERRANO Mexico
Early Friday morning August 15
1:39 am PDST
1:39 am MST
2:39 am MDST
3:39 am CDST
4:39 am EDST

Then it goes quick.
Check me just one more time...


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Oh, I think Pete's spot on! She was pretty much wailing on him! 
_
"Keep Going! Stay Strong! Don't Stop. Keep GOING!!"

"Pull the bow back and SHOOT!" 

"That's what I told you to do!"_

She was crackin' me up, big time.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Vics 8th round on rewind
http://www.nbcolympics.com/video/player.html?assetid=1224196&channelcode=sportar


----------



## archer982 (Jun 6, 2007)

Vic is now up.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:Lets go Vic:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Well....bummer. Nice shooting by Serrano. 

Very proud of you, Vic!!


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Great shooting Vic! You gave it your all! :RockOn:

Congrats to Serrano! Maybe someone else can take down the Koreans!

Super job by all on Team USA! We are proud of you! Enjoy the rest of the time in Beiijing and safe travels home!!!

Now it's time for me to get back to sleep before I have to get up in an hour and a half for work!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Team USA, What a wonderful run...Thanks you NBC for great LIVE video…Amazing…


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations to all of the archers representing the USA.


To bad our archers didn't get gold

But what they did was still amazing:tongue:

Better luck in 4 years, and I'll be rooting for ya:darkbeer:


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

So what is the deal with Victor Wunderle, was he just really nervous or does he have some other disorder....watching him shoot in the 1/8 rounds, he really looked like he was having a panic attack or something....?
Now I am watching him again in the Rewind of the Quarter finals...he's doing the same thing again. I don't see him shaking at full draw, so I think he must have a mind set that he has to pull it back twice...??


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Mrwintr said:


> So what is the deal with Victor Wunderle, was he just really nervous or does he have some other disorder....watching him shoot in the 1/8 rounds, he really looked like he was having a panic attack or something....?
> Now I am watching him again in the Rewind of the Quarter finals...he's doing the same thing again. I don't see him shaking at full draw, so I think he must have a mind set that he has to pull it back twice...??


Vic refuses to shot a bad shot. He pulls up and if it is not right he will let it down. He has always let the clock run down. It just does not bother him to have 1 second left on the clock. I would not call that a "disorder". By the way, what do you look like under that much pressure?:wink:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Come on now, he was ONLY facing the world champion....one on one.

Just everyday stuff........ukey:


----------



## Not Sure (May 25, 2007)

A great shooter knows when to let the bow back down. I wish I could do that more often, rather then not be set up wrong. 

Congratulations to Vic on getting so far!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*USOC Archery Press Releases*



Steven Cornell said:


> I just happen to find some press releases on USA Archery's website....
> ...
> http://www.usocpressbox.org/usoc/pressbox.nsf/archery
> Since we do not have a media person, they are using Jason Mucher from USA Triathlon.
> Interesting reading.


Thanks again Steve


----------



## lattelover02 (Sep 18, 2005)

*Archery on MSNBC right now*

For anyone who missed the Gold Medal Match, it's on MSNBC right now. I'm frustrated because it did not list this as a TV time on the NBC website or on Tivo.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Well . . the gold medal winner turned out to be Vik instead of Vic . . as in Viktor Ruban of Ukraine! I was watching the team match and wondering about that method of locking your thumb behind your neck ala some mech. release shooters. Seems to have worked for Viktor! Congratulations!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

I am so proud of the USA Archery teams “character” that represented our country.
Character counts.
I learned a lot about these five and have more respect for our Olympic archers than ever before.

It seems like just yesterday that “our” archers were competing in the Athens.
When you consider a year of Olympic Trials and team training (2011/2012), a year of World Championship and Pan Am team competition before that (2011), a year of form reinforcement (2010), and a year of form refinement (2009)…preparation for London 2012 is just around the corner.

COPARCO had a great Olympics overall.
At the 2008 Beijing Olympics, the rising level of competition across the globe was on display. 

The USA had three finished in the twenties in a field of sixty four and a top sixth and fifth finisher.
Priceless and something a countless number of USA archers would like to have experienced for themselves. 

See you at the range…remember to drive on the left hand side of the road at the games in 2012, and they pay for things by the pound...

(And to the USA Team in China right now, the Chinese eat Chinese food every day…life doesn’t get much better)


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

How about that something we agree on   

It's a tactic Vic and I have talked about. He used it with me in Italy during our team round bronze match last year. I told him to "Just keep talking to me". There's something about that familiar voice over the din of the crowd, Gentle George and the surroundings that seems to help. It does for me at least.

I'm sure Khatuna was the perfect person to shout down that monsterous Korean crowd they had going over there in Beijing 

Cheers,
Pete



Hollywood said:


> Oh, I think Pete's spot on! She was pretty much wailing on him!
> _
> "Keep Going! Stay Strong! Don't Stop. Keep GOING!!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Serious Fun said:


> Vics 8th round on rewind
> http://www.nbcolympics.com/video/player.html?assetid=1224196&channelcode=sportar


Vic vs IM match begins at the 1 hour, 20 minute and 18 second mark.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

We're back on USA soil. What an amazing trip, the emotions are just all over the place. I had major issues with the internet, lots of error messages. So later today I will post the pics we took and update my blog. I kept a journal. Thank you to everyone who sent the 10 chant over the oceans. Our archers knew everyone was cheering for them, and they appreciated it. The website will be updated by Sunday evening. Thank Goodness I do not have to take any more crazy taxi rides. They were like an amusement park ride, exciting and scary all at the same time, we just kept going back for moe!
Julie


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

You can see Mels pics from Beijing on our site. Go to www.bradyellison.com the link to our site is there. We still have his moms pictures to download. Look for new pics this weekend. The site is updating now. Should be ready by Monday morn. Captions will be added this week. Still trying to get my internal clock straightened out.
Julie


----------



## archery_fan777 (Aug 18, 2008)

azarcherymom said:


> You can see Mels pics from Beijing on our site. Go to www.bradyellison.com the link to our site is there. We *still have his moms pictures to download*. Look for new pics this weekend. The site is updating now. Should be ready by Monday morn. Captions will be added this week. Still trying to get my internal clock straightened out.
> Julie


thank you for posting picturs from beijing. professionall picture-taking

i thought you are his mom.... 

congratulations to all the us archery team for their performance!


----------



## archery_fan777 (Aug 18, 2008)

archer982 said:


> Everytime Vic had to let down I was getting worried, but he came through and it was clutch.
> 
> Congrats Vic, you're almost there again.


do you know where i can find videos on matches during the oly. rd? congratulations to everyone again.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

archery_fan777 said:


> thank you for posting picturs from beijing. professionall picture-taking
> 
> i thought you are his mom....
> 
> congratulations to all the us archery team for their performance!



I am. I meant my husbands mom. They were also there with us, along with my parents. She took as many pics as Mel did. I still have to download them.
Julie


----------



## archer982 (Jun 6, 2007)

azarcherymom, great photos and it seems everyone had fun. Just wondering, why not stay for the Closing Ceremonies?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I mentioned this on another site: I still think China having Judo and Taekwondo as different sports was a blatant way of slanting the games in their favor. Its the same thing, you just kick people. Then there is Badmitton and Ping-Pong, same sport too! 

Atleast we kicked Canada's butt in the Equestrian (horse racing). :jam:


----------



## archery_fan777 (Aug 18, 2008)

azarcherymom said:


> I am. I meant my husbands mom. They were also there with us, along with my parents. She took as many pics as Mel did. I still have to download them.
> Julie


congratulations.

"proud parent of an olympian" not just a ra or usa team archer


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

Slippy Field said:


> I mentioned this on another site: I still think China having Judo and Taekwondo as different sports was a blatant way of slanting the games in their favor. Its the same thing, you just kick people. Then there is Badmitton and Ping-Pong, same sport too!
> 
> Atleast we kicked Canada's butt in the Equestrian (horse racing). :jam:


As a Tae Kwon Do and table tennis fan (and quickly becoming a badminton fan), I have to say that these statements are really ignorant when you consider how different all the sports you listed are from each other. Think the gold medalist in any of those sports would medal in the other you mentioned as being "so similar"?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Exqueeze me, but didn't one family from the US win three medals in Taekwando? How do you think basketball and beach volleyball got their start in the Olympics?? Let it go............


----------

